# Forum Divisions



## vachecow

I just noticed this now.....the forums have been split off into three groups.
        1) Spanish
        2) Other Languages
        3) Additional Forums
                                    Why?


----------



## quehuong

Vachecow,

I've also just noticed this.  It's a new organization for the forums, and it looks better to me. 

Mike,

Could you rename the *Additional Forums* to *Nonlinguistic Forums*?  I'm sorry for being a little bit picky.


----------



## DesertCat

I like that idea of "nonlingquistic" being the title.


----------



## vachecow

WOW......I just logged n again and there are more divisions......are we preparing for a massive number of new forums?  Is there going to be a grammar forum for each language?  Mike..........?


----------



## lauranazario

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> WOW......I just logged n again and there are more divisions......are we preparing for a massive number of new forums?  Is there going to be a grammar forum for each language?  Mike..........?



I cannot and I won't answer for Mike... but I really appreciate the 'organization quotient' he is providing for the benefit of all present and future forum members. IMHO, the new 'look' of the forums' listing page makes it so much easier for people to go to each "language area"... in addition, having separate language areas can accommodate for future individual growth, as needed.

I do not know if each language section will have separate grammar and vocabulary divisions like Spanish, but the framework is there in case the need should arise. I guess it will all depend on each forum's 'traffic'... and Mike's decision, of course. 

Saludos,
L.


----------



## lauranazario

quehuong said:
			
		

> Mike,
> Could you rename the *Additional Forums* to *Nonlinguistic Forums*?  I'm sorry for being a little bit picky.



IMHO, I see nothing wrong with "Additional Forums"... to me, it conveys an 'openness' that I find most appealing and inviting!!!! 

I guess I have a 'thing' against anything that begins with a "NON"-whatever. Perhaps it's because I don't like many things that begin with a "No".... but that's just me!   

Saludos,
L.


----------



## Focalist

lauranazario said:
			
		

> IMHO, I see nothing wrong with "Additional Forums"... to me, it conveys an 'openness' that I find most appealing and inviting!!!!
> 
> I guess I have a 'thing' against anything that begins with a "NON"-whatever. Perhaps it's because I don't like many things that begin with a "No".... but that's just me!


Seconded! An excellent point, Laura!

F


----------



## vachecow

I also think that the new organisation is great...its just what these forums needed to grow and develope.....I hope I didn't sound negative in any way


----------



## cuchuflete

lauranazario said:
			
		

> IMHO, I see nothing wrong with "Additional Forums"... to me, it conveys an 'openness' that I find most appealing and inviting!!!!
> 
> I guess I have a 'thing' against anything that begins with a "NON"-whatever. Perhaps it's because I don't like many things that begin with a "No".... but that's just me!
> 
> Saludos,
> L.


I appreciate your reluctance to use negatives, and will remind you of this as needed   

I'm delighted with the new layout...Yes of course there will be more forums, as Mike is very responsive to all of us foreros, and the new organization works, and as Laura has pointed out, will also work well for future forums.

Cuchu


----------



## quehuong

lauranazario said:
			
		

> IMHO, I see nothing wrong with "Additional Forums"... to me, it conveys an 'openness' that I find most appealing and inviting!!!!
> 
> I guess I have a 'thing' against anything that begins with a "NON"-whatever. Perhaps it's because I don't like many things that begin with a "No".... but that's just me!
> 
> Saludos,
> L.



Laura, 

Good point! 

I hadn't looked very closely to where *Cultural Issues* was located before I made the suggestion.  You were right in shooting down my suggestion for *Cultures* belong to the *Sociolinguistic Umbrella*.  

We are entitled to have different opinions and tastes (I'm talking about the prefix *non* here.)

Focalist,

You didn't correct the error I had made?  I thought you were an old pedant.


----------



## mkellogg

I'm glad that the change in forum organization/"look" has gone over relatively well.  I'm not 100% happy with the "Additional Forums" category name, but it seems good enough.

I really think there is a lot of room for more forums here.  Spanish-English is a very broad category and so are "French", and "Culture".  I just imagine the number of people who might be interested in a specialized forum devoted to Spanish-English art terminology and would love to have their own forum to discuss that.  There is a thread here about idiomatic expressions - that might be a big enough of an issue to fill a separate forum someday, too.  Each of these topics might attract a group of people who are not interested in the general forum. (So it wouldn't be breaking up the main forum, just adding to it.)


----------



## vachecow

Wow, so someday this could be a massive website consisting of hundreds of forums.  Amazing


----------



## vachecow

Wow.....I had no idea


----------

